# Salida para Audífonos no funciona en Mini Componente



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que tengo un Mini Componente Marca LG Modelo LM-U1560A, como este: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lo que pasa es que yo antes conectaba mi amplificador a la salida de audifonos de mi estereo, porque esta salida era buena, tenia buenos bajos, pero despues deje de usarla y ahora que le pongo mis audifonos, la musica se escucha, como si la musica fuera karaoke, pero de fea forma, ahh eso si Sin Bajos.
No se que le pudo haber pasado, ¿creen que sea algo por lo de usarla como salida de audio para mi amplificador? ¿creen que se pueda reparar? 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## retrofit (Sep 1, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que tengo un Mini Componente Marca LG Modelo LM-U1560A, como este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Si lo conectas de nuevo al Mini Componente funciona bien?
¿No serán que los audifonos tienen una deficiente respuesta a los Bajos?

Saludos.


----------



## slitaz (Sep 1, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> . . . yo antes conectaba mi *amplificador* . . . pero despues deje de usarla y ahora que le pongo mis _*audifonos*_, la musica se escucha, como si la musica fuera karaoke . . .



Bajate de esa nube, que ni es lo mismo, ni es igual: el sonido reproducido por un amplificador, al de un audifono.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 2, 2011)

Tu amplificador es mono o estereo.

Que tipo de jack conectavas entra ambos equipos.

Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 2, 2011)

slitaz dijo:


> Bajate de esa nube, que ni es lo mismo, ni es igual: el sonido reproducido por un amplificador, al de un audifono.



Yo nunca dije que era los mismo, solo dije que usaba como fuente de audio la salida de audifonos...., porfavor



EB4GBF dijo:


> ¿Si lo conectas de nuevo al Mini Componente funciona bien?
> ¿No serán que los audifonos tienen una deficiente respuesta a los Bajos?
> 
> Saludos.



1.- Si conecto el amplificador den uevo, suena como en karaoke, pero sin bajos

2.- no porque los conecte incluso en otros amplificadores y en otros audifonos y no, algo le paso seguro



Electronec dijo:


> Tu amplificador es mono o estereo.
> 
> Que tipo de jack conectavas entra ambos equipos.
> 
> Saludos.



Es estereo, conectaba con un cable "3.5mm-------rca" y los rca hiban a la entrada de audio del amplificador.

Porfavor ayudenme amigos

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 2, 2011)

Te habrás quedado sin masa en el minijack del stereo. Desmóntalo y comprueba si eso es cierto. Si hay continuidad de la masa en el minijack, conéctalo directamente al mismo el ampli sin minijack y di si eso pasa. si suena bién, cámbia el minijack. Si no sabes como hacerlo, sube una foto del minijack por dentro.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 2, 2011)

Hola amigo Josefe17, ya destape el estereo y la plaquita donde esta soldado el jack y la entrada usb esta como flameada de una pieza smd, se ve que es en relacion a el jack de audifonos, creo que es una resistencia o un capacitor pero este esta todo carbonizado y no se que era y/o que capacidad tenia

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Subo unas fotos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mastodonte man dijo:
			
		

> ¿pueden ayudarme? PORFAVOR!!!!


 Elimina esto de tu mensaje, por lo que te conviene, si no lee las normas del foro

A lo nuestro, me da que le ha entrado corriente por el minijack (Phantom?) y lo ha frito, pero intenta subir fotos mejor enfocadas, con cámara y flash, y con el primer plano macro (lo de la flor) puesto, para ver algo.

Mira esto, en portugués, pero de algo sirve:
http://es.scribd.com/doc/18373492/LG-LMU1560A


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 2, 2011)

Hola amigo, lo que pasa es que no tengo camara y mi padre no me presta la suya 

Limpie la placa y solo se alcanza a ver que dice que es un tal "FB".

Osea que por ejemplo:

R : Resistencia

C : Capacitor

FB : ?????

PD: En la placa hay otro FB pero ya medi continuidad y si da continuidad, no tiene capacitancia ni impedancia, que sera eso?
SALUDOS!!!

PD: Gracias por el enlace amigo, ya descargue el manual, muy bueno!!!! gracias

demonios, es una bobina


----------



## Electronec (Sep 2, 2011)

Hola compi:

No me has contestado correctamente a mi pregunta, faltan datos:

Si el jack de 3,5mm es mono y la salida de tu equipo es estereo, te has cepillao ese componente por haver tenido en corto una de las salidas.
Aclara este dato, es o no es.

Un saludo.


----------



## slitaz (Sep 2, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> . . . En la placa hay otro FB pero ya medi continuidad y si da continuidad, no tiene capacitancia ni impedancia . . .



Si el componente tiene continuidad, porque dice que no tiene impedancia (o resistencia).


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 2, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Hola compi:
> 
> No me has contestado correctamente a mi pregunta, faltan datos:
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues la salida para audifonos es estereo, y si es de 3.5mm

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 2, 2011)

Electronec se refiere a si el amplificador donde conectabas el stereo o el cable de ello era mono, minijack de 2 zonas, ya que has CORTOCIRCUITADO UNA SALIDA (la derecha)


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 2, 2011)

Dehecho, eran 2 amplificadores mono de 15w, cada placa tenia su entrada de audio por rca y pues puse izqu. en una placa y der. en otra placa

Entonces ahora es irreparable???


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 2, 2011)

Si consigues reparar y sustituir la parte dañada con los datos del esquema que te has descargado reparado. Eso sí, si lo has descargade de Scrib, súbelo aquí como lo tengas para verlo todos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 2, 2011)

OK amigo, lo haria pero aparece que falta un "token security" y que no lo puede subir al foro

Hola de nuevo amigos, les comento que ya lo solucioné.
Revisando que la pieza quemada decia "FB" la cual era bobina, busque entre mis circuitos de estereos que tengo para desarmar y encontre varias que decian tambien "FB", se que estubo mal, pero saque una de esas y se la puse al equipo y magia....

Suena como recordaba jejeje pero, alguien me podria explicar entonces porque se habia quemado???

SALUDOS!!!


----------

